# Trolling motor breakers



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

This might be a dumb, obvious question but I'm doing a sanity check here. While putting a new 24v Terrova on my Sylvan I realized that BOTH batteries have circuit breakers on the positive pole. I never thought anything about it because it came that way and the previous owner had everything done in a shop. Anyway, it occurred to me that in a 24 Volt series connection only one of those leads to the motor is actually "hot." The 80# Terrova calls for a 60 Amp breaker. I'm thinking I only need one and just have to figure out which of the leads is the hot one. In the Sylvan the jumper is in the plug so it's not totally obvious but I can figure it out pretty quickly.

I am thinking correctly or do I need two breakers?

Thanks,

MC


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Only two leads going into the plug then?


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

There are 4 leads going to the outlet on the dash but I believe what happens is that when the plug is inserted it jumps one hot and one neutral. There are only two leads from the motor into the plug. You can see the jumper in the plug going to the two prongs that are not connecting to the motor. Does that make sense?

MC


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I think I solved my own question. The outlet on my boat is a for 12/24 trying to be all things to all people. There is (or was) such a thing as a 12/24 trolling motor. The MAXXUM that was on there is not one and my new one is not either. For a 12/24 installation there does need to be a breaker on both positive poles. For a strictly 24 volt it only needs to be on the "hot" one. Those 60 Amp breakers are $40.00 bucks compared to $8.00 for a 40 or 50 Amp. Glad I only need one!

MC


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Properly wire your two batteries in series and use a single 60 amp breaker.

First; Get the 60 amp manual reset breaker from Amazon .com and save yourself headaches. I checked all over and Amazon supplied the Minn Kota breaker at the lowest cost.

Second; Get rid of that jumper wire set up in that Marinco (sp?) plug and use it as a standard two wire. 

My Starcraft came with that four wire system in 2008 and after burning up three plugs I had my dealer convert it and no problems since.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks, SD.

Ordering the breaker from Amazon. Still not cheap but better and necessary.

I understand what you're saying about the plug. It is a vulnerable setup. I'll see how it holds up with this new 80 pound motor. If it craps out I know the first place to look and I'll take care of it.

Thanks,

MC


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I've got the same setup as you and plan to change it over the same way as soon I get this carpet done. Can't understand why they do some of the things they do to a boat from the factory....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

There are a couple of advantages to that jumper in the plug, I believe. I like using the battery indicator on the dash. It lets me instantly see if one battery is failing while the other is OK. I don't think that would work unless separate leads went into the wiring harness. Also, since the batteries are electrically isolated until the motor is plugged in, I can put a charger bank on each one. I have a 3 bank "plug in" charger and I've gotten use to just plugging it in and ignoring it until the next trip. I'm not sure how that would work if the two were permanently connected in series. You aren't supposed to have the troller plugged in when charging so I always pull the plug when stowing it for the day anyway.

So, I'll leave it alone unless the plug does blow up. Then I'll know where to look.

MC


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I installed a two bank 10 amp Guest on my 24 volt series system. Guest Tech advised that their chargers monitor and control each battery separately and no need to disconnect anything. No problem using it with the Marinco and batteries wired individually. Wish you luck using the four wire and hope Marinco has ironed out their problems since 2009. Darn glad I had a 9.9 kicker to save the trolling day(s), three of them.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I like the 12/24 system. I use it as a 24v in the front for the motor, 12v headlight in the back for the nightbighters or just plug in a backtroller. No problems with the system itself, but you need to make sure the crossover in the male plug is tight.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> I installed a two bank 10 amp Guest on my 24 volt series system. Guest Tech advised that their chargers monitor and control each battery separately and no need to disconnect anything. No problem using it with the Marinco and batteries wired individually. Wish you luck using the four wire and hope Marinco has ironed out their problems since 2009. Darn glad I had a 9.9 kicker to save the trolling day(s), three of them.


I have a minn kota charger that says the same thing, but my digital trolling motor says to unplug it before charging. Better safe than sorry...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

